# szponzor kereses



## Zs. (2008 Június 3)

Kedves kanadai magyarok!

Munkavallalassal kapcsolatban irok a honlap forumaba. Szeretnek Kanadaban munkat vallalni, mar fel is vettem egy Toronto-i ugyveddel a kapcsolatot. Tanacsara elkezdtem munkaltatot/szponzort keresni, azert, hogy a bevandorlashoz elegendo pontom meglegyen. Magamrol annyit, hogy Magyarorszagrol felsofoku kozgazdasz vegzettsegem van, ill. amerikai egyetemre is jartam; angolul es franciaul felsofokon beszelek, ill. ingatlan irodai, epitoipari adminisztracios es ujsag kiadoi marketing munkatapaszatalatom van.
Szeretnem kikerni a velemenyeteket, hogy merre lenne erdemes munkaltatot keresnem, ill. ha vki mar volt hasonlo szituacioban, akkor szivesen vennem barmilyen tanacsat.
Elore is koszonom!

Udvozlettel: Zsanett


----------

